# Is there any org in aus which watches Uber???



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

I found so many unfair dismissals from Uber - from app functions, Uber incorrect calculations to cestomer service dealings… 

Is any org which goes and investigate and possibly take Uber to court? Uber shout learn not to rip off their contractors.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

The TWU seem to be the only ones so far to step up to the mark. 

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/breakthrough-moment-uber-and-transport-workers-union-strike-agreement-over-gig-workers-rights/735dp982l


----------

